# The Islands Of Dreams ( Jersey )



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Jersey the Islands of Dreams*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Image JB.









image JB.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics and videos....kay:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

New Penthouses going up.
Image JB.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*JERSEY is still the world’s top offshore international finance centre, according to the latest rankings of global jurisdictions.*









And the Island is also the only offshore jurisdiction to feature in the world’s top ten for private banking and wealth management, according to the latest Global Financial Centres Index.

Overall, the Island stays at 21st spot in the competitive rankings, above Guernsey in 31st, the Cayman Islands (40) the Isle of Man (44), and the British Virgin Islands (45).
JEP

and bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-17486408


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

from JBS


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

JB.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful island.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*May 9th Jersey National Day
(Liberation day )
*








from JP.

We are parting!:dance:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

by JB.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos and videos...kay:


----------



## Maldonado (Oct 14, 2006)

Great photos! Looks like a beautiful place


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Les Résidences*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*This is jersey today " A Royal Island "*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Jersey stunningly Beautiful..... *

29778698

35524103


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

The Olympic torch arrives in Jersey tomorrow.......
:dance:

will arrive via special Olympic plane


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

jerseyboi said:


> will arrive via special Olympic plane


A SPECIAL olympics plane or a special-olympics plane?


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

The fast Cat ferry arriving from the UK passing the la Corbiere lighthouse ( first sight of jersey ) and turning
towards our capital.

JEP


----------



## Yorkshire Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to move to Jersey


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

JEP


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

St Helier Capital of Jersey
Dome building above - is Fort Regent

JEP


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey experiences some of the largest tidal ranges in the world, up to 12m. One of most dramatic tidal landscape changes.

Warm water from the Gulf Stream, keeps us milder than the UK and we
are warmest place in British Isles.



> Based on average temperatures provided by Jersey Meteorological Department, Jersey


La corbiere
















Minquiers









JEP.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely! :cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey at night - Mont Orgueil Castle

JEP


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Grève de Lecq - Jersey.

Jersey today is in the top 5 wealthiest places in Europe.
JEP


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey Absolute Adventures!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

https://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&q=ааа&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl&authuser=0


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Who said that Jersey is not Amazing.....










Much more at http://www.andylegresley.com/recent-work/posts/2013/06/aerial-views-of-jersey/

Andy Le Gresley


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

STB pictures.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Google Virtual Tours - Jersey*

Scroll down the page and enjoy many places in Jersey. Large list and click! ( Hotels and cafes and more! )

http://www.jerseyphotos.co.uk/blog/news/google-virtual-tours/


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

JEP


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great place, fabulous photos.....thanks jerseyboi. :cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey you are beautiful...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Little Jersey

69187447


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Wonderful place.


----------

